# 2003 20AE gti 1.8t oil type?



## nospolaris89 (Oct 20, 2008)

i bought this car while im in afghanistan and i want to get the oil and everything changed before i get home. What kind of oil should i use, i live in upstate new york it gets cold lol. Also what does the owners manual recommend i am in afghanistan i obviously cant read it. Thanks guys


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Mobil 1 0W40 should be readily available there.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

In 2004, VW put out a notice saying to use VW 502.00 rated oil in gasoline engines from 1998 to then-current. Some examples that may be found on the shelves of typical auto stores:

Castrol Syntec 5W-40
Mobil 1 0W-40
Valvoline Synpower 5W-40


----------



## nospolaris89 (Oct 20, 2008)

appreciate it guys


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

In Upstate New York winter, the best oil is a store brand 5w-30 synth like Edge or Pennzoil Ultra/Platinum. It's better in cold than M1 0w-40 and way better than any 5w-40.

http://www.widman.biz/English/Calculators/Graph.html










(very) Low wear too...




















If you want a spec oil, German Syntec 0w-30 was factory-fill in 1.8t




















Actually, the Mobil 1 *High Miles* line is pretty killer. A little thicker than the Edge and Ultra 5w-30s, M1 HM 5w-30 carries Euro specs and has a really crazy strong additive package. You can step up to the M1 10w-30 or 10w-40 HM in summer. Should be $23/5q at WalMart.


----------

